# Making a cutting/sewing table



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I have an old sheet of plywood that I would like to convert into a cutting/sewing table. What sort of covering can I put on it to make it durable? I know an old counter top would be best but my budget won't support the cost of one that size. 

IF I put a good thick(several layers) of poly on the plywood( after painting) will it be hard enough to hold up? I will be getting a cutting mat for the rotary cutter to help protect the surface, but will the poly dry hard enough not to be sticky if its under a sunny window? Would another protectant be better?


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

DH put a laminate top on mine. It is put on with a glue and small roller. He also used a yardstick as a front edge, looks good and is useful. 
I also have a strip of thin magnet on the right hand side of the sewing machine to hold the pins as I pull them out.

I love my handmade sewing table.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

The best cutting/craft table I have had (don't have it any longer) was a hollow core door, just sitting on a pair of homemade sawhorses. I made the sawhorses taller than usual so there was no leaning while working on the table. I LOVED that table. I'm not helping with your "surface" question, but I think I might be inclined to cover the plywood with felt, wrapped around each side and stapled. For that matter, those wide rolls of plastic that fabric stores have would also be a good surface, and could be stapled on the wood. Sawhorses can be put at each 1/3 of the length of the plywood, so it won't sag in the middle. Putting it across the top of storage bins would also be a good use of the space - just be sure to make it tall enough for you - like your kitchen counter height.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Kmac15 said:


> DH put a laminate top on mine. It is put on with a glue and small roller. He also used a yardstick as a front edge, looks good and is useful.
> I also have a strip of thin magnet on the right hand side of the sewing machine to hold the pins as I pull them out.
> 
> I love my handmade sewing table.


Excellent ideas - love the magnet strip.

Perhaps a piece/remnant of laminate flooring would work also? You can often find them at places like Lowes or Home Depot, glue it down. Just a thought.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

If you're thinking of laminate, why not those peel & stick laminate floor tiles? I sometimes see inexpensive ones at the $$ stores. Or scraps from the hardware stores as Dandish suggested.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I have the best of both worlds, a DH whose mom was a seamstress and who likes to work with wood (understands the benefit of great tools) LOL

I'm not sure what kind of sewing you do, but I also have a 2 inch 'lip' at the back to stop my quilts from sliding off.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

You sound like me. 

When people ask me what my husband thinks about me having 6 sewing machines I say, "My husband understands because he needs different saws for different jobs."

His mom though not a seamstress has always done sewing for herself and others and used to do upholstery.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't really do any sewing at the moment. I am just learning how to make quilts and do the cutting and such. A member here was kind enough to donate some fabric, well she called it scraps but they're much too big for that in my opinion, for me to learn with. A local friend suggested Plexiglas but I am not sure the budget can support that.

Thanks for all the ideas thus far.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

How about buying sheet formica and gluing that down. If you have a Habitat for Humanity Restore near you they might well have something for you. Or run an ad on Craiglist or freecycle looking for some. We got rolled up formica for counter tops for my daughter's house very cheaply that way.Boy I'd love something like that to work on. 

PQ


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

PonderosaQ said:


> How about buying sheet formica and gluing that down. If you have a Habitat for Humanity Restore near you they might well have something for you. Or run an ad on Craiglist or freecycle looking for some. We got rolled up formica for counter tops for my daughter's house very cheaply that way.Boy I'd love something like that to work on.
> 
> PQ


Formica sounds like a great idea. Surely some cabinet maker around here has some that was miss ordered/wrong color/damaged/too short...etc that they can't use and is gathering dust.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like that formica idea. then second some type of floor tiles that are smooth.

it's always good to have a cutting table. Be sure to make it about kitchen cabinet height when you to it. That will save your back a lot, over the height of a sit down table.

Angie


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Look at the paneling section of the lumber yard, too.

Bathroom wall board comes in plastic covered varieties!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

well here's mine that dh made. I don't have a whole room for sewing...just a corner of our bedroom so my space is limited. Its high enough that I don't have to bend over and has storage underneath. One day I really am going to stain it....its working great though.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Ginnie, I really like your table and I may have DH make something similar. I will have a whole 10 x 10 room with 2 small closets for my sewing/craft room. I plan on splitting it into 4 or 5 sections for the different projects I want to do.


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

I was told of making a frame that would fit over the ironing board. Then you can put it away. 2x2' were used with thin wood and covered. 32" wide by 61" long cover with 2 layers of muslin. She put that silver fabric you can iron on. Place cutting mat. All portable and you can raise and lower to your height.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I wish I had a picture of my old cutting table. It was awesome. My dad had a sewing factory and when he moved it he brought the table into our basement. We had a three bedroom ranch with a full basement and i am not exaggerating when I say this cutting table took up most of the basement. It was about 72" wide and and nearly 40 feet long. It also had a shelf under it for storage. Hey guess what my mom had under it yes fabric!!!
When she moved we had to cut it up and discard. I sure wish I had that today.
It was just wooden the top but because it had gotten so much use at the factory it was smooth as glass. The edges were even beveled just from use.


----------



## dragonchick (Oct 10, 2007)

Steff I can't imagine having a 40 foot sewing table. Talk about some serious sewing space. One could have several different projects going at once and still have room to spare. I think I am going to call around this next week and see what I can find.


----------

